# lexmark 5700

## zepar

Anyone can help me to configure this printer, 

I think the problem is the drivers, there are no drivers for this printer

in gentoo.

In mandrake works fine.

thanks

----------

## pjp

Have you visited LinuxPrinting.org?

----------

## delta407

I have gotten a Lexmark 5700 to work under Gentoo... I replaced it with a newer one, though.

----------

## zepar

could you explain how to install de driver to work on gentoo?

i've been looking in this site but i dont know how to install in gentoo

its really bad explained

http://bimbo.fjfi.cvut.cz/~paluch/l7kdriver/

----------

## zepar

damm winprinters

----------

## zepar

hello

----------

## delta407

Sorry, I have since forgotten how to set it up, since I got a different printer.

----------

## zepar

That hard

----------

